# Throw away your cell-phones!



## Lorand (Oct 13, 2004)

So it's true after all: the use of cell-phones may cause cancer...  
More info here: http://www.microwavenews.com/headlines.html#Ahlbomneuroma
Lucky me, I threw away my cell-phone 6 years ago...


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 13, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> So it's true after all: the use of cell-phones may cause cancer...
> More info here: http://www.microwavenews.com/headlines.html#Ahlbomneuroma
> Lucky me, I threw away my cell-phone 6 years ago...



Well it's true....but only if you really use it regulary....I have a Mobile...and I'll be lucky to use it once a week  

People still are using there phones even if there is that risk at hand


----------



## pipit (Oct 13, 2004)

I know 'bout the issue since long time ago. but,I can't live without my cellphone. the only time i don't use my cellphone is at night. 
everybody use it. at least people i know. 
and I think the use of handsfree decrease its risk, right??


----------



## Lorand (Oct 13, 2004)

It depends on what kind of handsfree it is... If it's like an earphone with a wire coming from the phone to your ear, then it acts just like an antenna, increasing the radiation's amount.


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 13, 2004)

there are add ons you put on the part the voice  comes out for your ears to listen that blocks the radiation.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 13, 2004)

And there's directional antennas too, that emit only the opposite side (not to your brain too).
But that's just like adding filters to cigarettes. That filter won't save you from lung cancer...


----------



## Praetor (Oct 16, 2004)

*shrug* whoopee


----------



## cykx (Oct 21, 2004)

My tought:

   Were all goign to die some day, for some reason. Its inevitable. Dont worry about radiation, dont worry about smoke, dont worry about anything. Live your life to the max cause when you die, your dead. And theres nothing you can do about it. I live like this and Im still alive.  Just a tought. Then wed have to worry about the Ozone layer and skin cancer. About deep fried food giving us cancer. About smoking giving us cancer. Women having sex too much getting cancer. Just let everything go, dont think about it and nothing will happen to you....and if it does, just tell me "I told you so"


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 21, 2004)

cykx said:
			
		

> My tought:
> 
> Were all goign to die some day, for some reason. Its inevitable. Dont worry about radiation, dont worry about smoke, dont worry about anything. Live your life to the max cause when you die, your dead. And theres nothing you can do about it. I live like this and Im still alive.  Just a tought. Then wed have to worry about the Ozone layer and skin cancer. About deep fried food giving us cancer. About smoking giving us cancer. Women having sex too much getting cancer. Just let everything go, dont think about it and nothing will happen to you....and if it does, just tell me "I told you so"



Very good words of wisdom


----------



## smitherz (Oct 21, 2004)

live life to the full. i use my phone alot, i smoke (with filters) and nothing has happened to me.


smitherz


----------



## Lorand (Oct 21, 2004)

> Were all goign to die some day, for some reason.


I agree, but there's a major difference between cigarette and cell-phone marketing. Cigarette television ads are forbidden, on every pack there's a warning message and you can't buy cigarettes if you're less than 18 years. What about cell phones?
Just like cigarettes, cell phones also fries your brain. But when this happens at early ages (when your brain is still in a developing stage) it could be very dangerous...


> i smoke (with filters) and nothing has happened to me.


I smoke too (2 packs a day), but at least I know what's the danger of it...


----------



## smitherz (Oct 21, 2004)

in the U.K its 16 years old to be able to smoke. 18 to drink alcohol. its brill.................................


----------



## pcx (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re*

that scares me guys...coz i always use my phone...it's like food that i can't live without...


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 21, 2004)

> Cigarette television ads are forbidden


Ciggarette ads are forbidden  In Australia therre not...there all over the TV....or did I just misread your post  



> 2 packs a day


WOAH! that's a lot....you would save a lot of money if youd cut down....but I aint gonna tell ya what to do....and you aint gonna listen


----------



## Lorand (Oct 21, 2004)

> and you aint gonna listen


You're damn right!  
And what if I tell you that you would save a lot of money quitting using your cell phone?


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 21, 2004)

> And what if I tell you that you would save a lot of money quitting using your cell phone?



U would to
But I dont smoke  I only use my phone Atleast once a week....I rarely use it because it's incase of emergency's


----------



## [tab] (Oct 21, 2004)

ZER0X said:
			
		

> Ciggarette ads are forbidden  In Australia therre not...there all over the TV....


Cigarette advertising has been banned for years in Australia...

BTW, there's worse things than dying.  It's important to have a quality life while you're alive... that's why you worry about what you eat, don't smoke, etc... because diseases like heart attack, stroke, liver/kidney failure, diabetes and cancer may not kill you, but your life will probably suck dealing with them.


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2004)

[tab] said:
			
		

> Cigarette advertising has been banned for years in Australia....


Yep, I havent seen a tv ad for cigarettes in years.........they were definitely banned, at least in NSW and I am fairly sure it was Australia wide.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 21, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> Yep, I havent seen a tv ad for cigarettes in years.........they were definitely banned, at least in NSW and I am fairly sure it was Australia wide.



Oh I get what you mean.....I missread the post...I thought you meant (ads that show how bad they are) were banned  I'm Very embarrased now


----------



## cykx (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, I do alot of crazy shit. Been doing alot of crazy shit since I was 17. Inhaling that Endust Cleaner (the little can of compressed gas that cleans your keyboard), Pills (xannax, paxil, ritalin, tudenol), Drugs (Coke, Marijuana), Drink alot (Bacardi 151 75% Proof), Other (Made Gasoline Fruit Punch one time, Smoked a cigarette with toothpaste on it, Took 12 Tylenol PM's). So as you see, I do live my life to the fullest.  Im happy and still not retarded. Probly lost a shit load of brain cells but hey, why do you need so many? Sometimes I forget shit but I live a happy life. I did quit drugs : ), the ones that arent pill form atleast. Im still alive


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 23, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3844871.stm
Read that another fact about Mobile Phones...  I've seen it on the news before.


----------



## cykx (Oct 23, 2004)

Looked at it, for me......thats a very good thing since I dont want kids. My girlfriend either . Thats another reason I love her.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 23, 2004)

> Looked at it, for me......thats a very good thing since I dont want kids. My girlfriend either . Thats another reason I love her.



I thought you said you were going to live your life to the fullist?!?!?!?


----------



## kof2000 (Oct 23, 2004)

we would all be damn rich too if we all stop eating


----------



## Lorand (Oct 23, 2004)

We are all very lucky: we can breathe air for free (yet).


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 23, 2004)

My mom's had a cell phone for years and years...she ain't got cancer yet lol. I doubt the chances of getting brain cancer or something like that are really that high. If it was to a dangerous level, cellphones would have higher standards b4 they could be produced. Right not it's pretty much if you can talk on it, then  you can sell it.


----------



## cykx (Oct 23, 2004)

Im going to live my life to the fullest, thats exactly why I dont want bloodsucking kids. Im not much of a father figure at the moment. Nor will I ever be. At home I get alot of bullshit about not wanting kids, when you have kids all the fun ends. If I ever fell lonely on fathers day for not being a father, Ill go adopt a kid off World Vision, that way I have a kid that costs much less then really having one and I dont have to take his crap. Those are words of wisdom right there. If anybody was offended, its just my opinion, im probly wrong. But thats how I look at it.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 23, 2004)

It's not a big deal if you have kids. Just don't get married!


----------



## cykx (Oct 23, 2004)

Marriage is also on my "Dont Do What Jonny Dont Does" list. Besides I dont feel the need to spread my genes.


----------



## HotRodderx (Oct 23, 2004)

ZER0X said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3844871.stm
> Read that another fact about Mobile Phones...  I've seen it on the news before.


But other experts have criticised their research, saying it did not take any other aspects of the men's lives into account. <------stright from the artical. 

you know they forgot to take into accont that some of the people were working in nuclear power station moving large quanity of radioactive stuff but that should have no affect


----------



## b3n (Oct 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted by cykx
> My tought:
> 
> Were all goign to die some day, for some reason. Its inevitable. Dont worry about radiation, dont worry about smoke, dont worry about anything. Live your life to the max cause when you die, your dead. And theres nothing you can do about it. I live like this and Im still alive.  Just a tought. Then wed have to worry about the Ozone layer and skin cancer. About deep fried food giving us cancer. About smoking giving us cancer. Women having sex too much getting cancer. Just let everything go, dont think about it and nothing will happen to you....and if it does, just tell me "I told you so"



Reply from zer0x:


> Very good words of wisdom




Very good words of wisdom?!? You cant be serious. What he is basically saying is 'f*ck your life up while you still can'.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

Yep, it seems that he choose not no choose life...


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 24, 2004)

b3n said:
			
		

> Very good words of wisdom?!? You cant be serious. What he is basically saying is 'f*ck your life up while you still can'.



What I meant was the part about "*living your life to the fullist*"


----------



## b3n (Oct 24, 2004)

oh ok then


----------



## cykx (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah thats basically it. **** it up while you still can. I also dont sleep muchever since I heard this quote in a movie and found it very true. 

"Theres plenty of time to sleep when youre dead"

Oh so true. Every two weeks I spend 2 weeks sleeping 4 hours a day. Coffee is fuel. I just saty up all night. Sleep 4 hours, get back up. So I get lots of net time. 

And yes **** your life up as much as you can now. That way if you ever have grandkids you dont have boring shit to say. Another thing im staying 100 miles away from.

Oh this site eliminates the word **** and replaces it with ****, cool


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, it's good to live your life at full speed... But what's the role of cell-phones in that?
In my opinion, only the following folks may require the use of cell-phones: fireman, doctor, paramedic, policeman.
Note that I haven't said businessman because they aren't producing any value for the society, so they are only blood-suckers...


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 24, 2004)

> only the following folks may require the use of cell-phones: fireman, doctor, paramedic, policeman.


 U do know that having a cell phone is good in emergency's....although i've been using mine a lot lately  and it hasn't been for emergency's


----------



## b3n (Oct 27, 2004)

Mobile phones are very convenient.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 27, 2004)

b3n said:
			
		

> Mobile phones are very convenient.


If your not a heavy user just get Pre-paid


----------



## hollis098 (Oct 27, 2004)

ZER0X said:
			
		

> If your not a heavy user just get Pre-paid



I ve got a phone on pre-paid and its the best thing ive done


----------



## cykx (Oct 28, 2004)

Actually I choose to live life by my rules. I do shit most of you wouldnt go near. But hey, its a llife choice.


----------



## b3n (Oct 28, 2004)

And hey, you're a psycho


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 28, 2004)

cykx said:
			
		

> Actually I choose to live life by my rules. I do shit most of you wouldnt go near. But hey, its a llife choice.



oh yes...you are so hard-core. not  everyone has there "wild-times", you don't have to flaunt them to get noticed. wanting recognition for what you did is a sign that you haven't satisfied your own expectations.


----------



## Grimulus (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm not remotely worried about it. I use my phone for everything, it's basically my lifeline and my moneymaker...and I've also read studies that say cell phones don't begin to put out enough harmful radiation for someone to have to worry about cancer.  I'm honestly more worried about lung cancer considering I smoke.


----------

